# little skull rhinestone



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Im looking for little skull rhinestones like on a whole sheet not just a big sized skull does anyone know where i can find a rhinestone sheet like that?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Like these?
skull


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

probably have someone who has rhinestone creation setup and have them make to your own specs as to size, spacing..etc if you then just buy the transfer, you can cut and press yourself...or just buy the template and use it over and over..assuming you have the stones, tape etc


----------

